# Mike Dillard



## SammyB57 (Nov 18, 2004)

Can anyone give me information on Mike Dillard?


----------



## Disco (Nov 18, 2004)

Isn't he the owner or president of Century Martial Arts in Oklahoma City?


----------



## SammyB57 (Nov 18, 2004)

Did he ever teach Karate or compete?


----------



## Disco (Nov 18, 2004)

If memory serves, he was active during the same time frame as Wallace, Lewis, Norris and company.


----------



## jukado1 (Nov 19, 2004)

Although I can't guarantee it, I believe that Mr. Dillard is a black belt in the Chuck Norris system, But I don't know under whom. I think he was out of and trained in Oklahoma.


----------

